# Paint.net -  einzelnes Wort "Fett" machen



## lars123 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich nutze Paint.net und habe in meine Grafik ein Textfeld eingefügt. Nun versuche ich ein  einzelnes Wort in diesem Text Fett zu machen aber leider wird der ganze Text fett. 

Weiß jemand was ich tun kann?

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Viele Grüße

lars


----------

